# has something changed virgin media boxes?



## mntmouse (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,

I have turned the TV on this morning to find the Tivo is either not sending the 'enter' command at the end of sending the IR signal to the set top box or the set top box (Vmedia) has changed in some way. I notice now that the banners are black but i can not believe that would have caused such a problem.

Occasionally this has happened in the past and simply pressing enter on the set top box remote has sorted it and Tivo can continue on its own. Now though it needs 'enter/ok' pressing every time.

Has anyone else had this problem? I have checked that Tivo is set to send the enter command after the channel number and also reset the entire set up by powering off and then on but still no luck.

I am not sure how long this has been going on for because since loosing Sky i don't think we have requested Tivo to record any cable channels (although it picks up suggestions from those channels so i suspect this is a new problem).

Thanks for your help.

M


----------



## boringgit (Jan 20, 2007)

You need to switch off the banners on the Virgin box - then no enter is required.


----------



## mntmouse (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks, that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mntmouse said:


> I notice now that the banners are black...


Your box has just had the VM re-brand. However, when that happened to mine the other week, the mini-guide wasn't re-activated. I assume you always had yours on as, if not, then the [ok] was never needed.


----------



## zippyhannah (Apr 16, 2007)

hi i work for virgin media i have a cust on the phone whose box has had the rebrand and cant record or somthink now i dont understand tivo never come accross it but can some one give me a step by step of how i can resolved this so i can help my cust hannah


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi hannah!

"can't record" is a little too vague, to be honest. All a Tivo does is change the channel if necessary and record whatever it finds on the channel it has changed to; even if it's not the programme listed in it's own EPG. (Hehe! Nearly typed RPG then. Not the same thing at all! )

Anyway, the best thing to do would be to point the customer themselves to this forum so we could ask them directly about what exactly is or isn't happening.

What I mean it, there are a few questions that need answering...

Which STB have they got? Are they using the Cable dongle?
Has changing channels been okay until recently? If so, what changed? The re-brand to VM?

See what I mean  Would love to help but more info is needed.

There are a number of VM-related threads on here. This one being the most recent. Or there's this one too.


----------



## zippyhannah (Apr 16, 2007)

he said every time he records anythink its saying bbc hd and not recorded


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry but that's still not precise enough  _What_ says "BBC HD" for example? The Tivo or the STB?

If the Tivo itself is recording okay, regardless of what is actually on-screen, then it's not a Tivo problem.

It could be that the recent VM box upgrade (to the new-style EPG, etc.) has somehow caused a problem, but there's no issues that I know of.

The customer should make sure that the mini-guide is switched off, but that's the only 'absolute' I can think of.

Again, will really need more specific information.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

zippyhannah said:


> he said every time he records anythink its saying bbc hd and not recorded


Sounds like your customer has a V+ box, not the standard Virgin service as BBC HD is not available on Virgin any other way. I *assume* (not owning one) that this could be different to set-up as it has multiple tuners etc. I'm sure other on here are using it successfully with TiVo though.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, I am using it ok with code SA 20009 SLOW (no enter)

Turn off channel banners too (set to 0 seconds).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

davisa said:


> Sounds like your customer has a V+ box, not the standard Virgin service as BBC HD is not available on Virgin any other way. I *assume* (not owning one) that this could be different to set-up as it has multiple tuners etc. I'm sure other on here are using it successfully with TiVo though.


D'oh! Why did I not pick-up on that


----------



## Smid (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, my tivos switching has completely stopped working...

Shortly after the virgin upgrade. Pace, think 4000, ex Telewest. Used to work, but more consistently with dongle, 20004 slow for a long time. Does nothing now. Not even show the digits come up. 

As an aside, how do you turn off the channel banners...

I'm relying on torrents at the moment to get my tv...


----------



## boringgit (Jan 20, 2007)

davisa said:


> Sounds like your customer has a V+ box, not the standard Virgin service as BBC HD is not available on Virgin any other way. I *assume* (not owning one) that this could be different to set-up as it has multiple tuners etc. I'm sure other on here are using it successfully with TiVo though.


Also need to go through and make sure that the list of channels that tivo thinks you have is identical to what you actually have.

Otherwise it may try to change to channels which you don't pay for, then you get an on screen prompt to call to upgrade your package etc... Only way to get rid of that is to press OK on the Virgin handset.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

boringgit said:


> Otherwise it may try to change to channels which you don't pay for, then you get an on screen prompt to call to upgrade your package etc... Only way to get rid of that is to press OK on the Virgin handset.


Actually, that's not necessary now, with the new VM-branded system anyway.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

It seems my ex-NTL box (Pace 4010) gets worse and worse with every 'improvement' VM roll out. It requires rebooting every couple of weeks otherwise it gets so slow that it doesn't respond to Tivo's channel changes, and now after the latest update its channel changes are erratic from the get-go. To further rub it in it forgets its display settings every time I reboot now too.

Do I need to change my remote code, and if so, what to? I'm currently using 20020-Fast, which used to work very well.

Having written all that, I wonder if the sunny weather is partly to blame? I think I'll see how it responds tonight, and maybe build a little house for the dongles.

If none of that works, it's probably time to tell VM to go and shove it and get a freeview box instead.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tim L said:


> It seems my ex-NTL box (Pace 4010) gets worse and worse with every 'improvement' VM roll out. It requires rebooting every couple of weeks otherwise it gets so slow that it doesn't respond to Tivo's channel changes, and now after the latest update its channel changes are erratic from the get-go. To further rub it in it forgets its display settings every time I reboot now too.


Personally I'd get the box itself changed


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Personally I'd get the box itself changed


I suppose it's always an option. This the second box I'm on - the first one kept locking up.

Oh, god - that means I'm going to have to phone them up.

/collapses into foetal position and twitches.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

LOL  Good luck!


----------



## Smid (Jan 5, 2004)

So no ideas as to why my channel switching doesn't work anymore?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No, sorry. Are you using the cable dongle with it? I know the Pace 4xxx boxes don't necessarily need it, but I think it does sometimes help. The only other thing, as you say, is an update's accidently broken something. Again, I'd just ask for another box.


----------



## Smid (Jan 5, 2004)

Got it.

They've changed the IR to be 20009 now (I think it was 20004 before).

You do need to tweak the STB to set the mini guide off (seemed easy, I missed seeing this before)

And I had to turn the IR Blaster on. This is new, I think. Its as if the wand doesn't work anymore... Hmmmn.

Still works on 20009 fast, no enter, no preceding digits, pace too.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Smid said:


> You do need to tweak the STB to set the mini guide off (seemed easy, I missed seeing this before).


So easy I never tell people that and just assume they know about it   Glad you got it working again in the end


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

davisa said:


> Sounds like your customer has a V+ box, not the standard Virgin service as BBC HD is not available on Virgin any other way.


Thats not strictly true and I would not do it or suggest that others do but it is possible to view BBC HD though cable without a V+ box


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

JonMace said:


> ... it is possible to view BBC HD though cable without a V+ box


Not legally it isn't.  I don't have the V+ and I don't have the HD channels. (Which I am really annoyed about 'cos I wanted to record... ahem... time-shift.... "Bleak House" when it was last shown; for my mother.


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Not legally it isn't.  I don't have the V+ and I don't have the HD channels. (Which I am really annoyed about 'cos I wanted to record... ahem... time-shift.... "Bleak House" when it was last shown; for my mother.


Sorry thought saying that I would not do it and suggest that no one else done it implied that it was illegal but technically it is very possible for very little outlay.

As i say it is wrong to do it but technically possible


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, yeah, I figured but you know me. I like to spell things out sometimes


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Mine seems to have settled down again - I think the next time I reboot I'll give it some time before testing as it may well have been overburdened with some post-boot task or other before.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Woohoo! It took two attempts but I've just managed to persuade a VM engineer to swap my old NTL box for a shiny new silver VM box. Funnily enough I think the thing that persuaded him was seeing I had a Tivo - after enthusing about how nothing is as good as them after all these years he stopped mucking about with the levels and just went and got a new box instead. 

Anyway, now I have one, what's the best wand positioning and remote code to use with it?

Oh yeah, one more thing - the engineer said he doesn't see many Tivos around (although there are apparently a lot in Loughborough for some reason!) but he thought there were two models in the UK as he says he's seen a black one. What would this have been? A custom respray, an imported (and hacked in some way) US Series 1 model, or something else I don't know about?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tim L said:


> Anyway, now I have one, what's the best wand positioning and remote code to use with it?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5092496&&#post5092496



> Oh yeah, one more thing - the engineer said he doesn't see many Tivos around (although there are apparently a lot in Loughborough for some reason!) but he thought there were two models in the UK as he says he's seen a black one. What would this have been? A custom respray, an imported (and hacked in some way) US Series 1 model, or something else I don't know about?


One or the other. There is only one UK model.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Cheers! Any idea about the remote code?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tim L said:


> Cheers! Any idea about the remote code?


"Samsung 200045 Fast" seems to ring a bell.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Sweet! I'll give it a go.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

And now I've had chance to test it, thanks - it works perfectly. I went for one blaster above and one below the sensor BTW.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## colinstewart (May 22, 2005)

Hi!

Since the VM upgrade, the channel does not change properly.

It is intermittent, but more often than not, it doesn't get the channel.

If Tivo sends 123, it leaves just a 3 on the display. As channel 3 doesn't exist, it remains on the channel it was on. If it sends 120, it displays 0, so I get a black screen with the VM logo.

I have phoned VM and had the box changed yesterday. I still have exactly the same problem.

I have (and had) the Pace 4000 and am using the IR wand.

If have tried various remote control codes but no difference.

Anyone had this and resolved it or can suggest what to do?

Cheers

Colin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You mention using the Wands, but are you using the Dongle as well? I know that it isn't supposed to be absolutely necessary with the 4000 but I understand that it does sometimes help.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I had problems with this too, which disappeared when I turned off banners somewhere in the VM box setup. I don't use any wands btw and achieve 99.5% successful channel changes


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Damn! I keep forgetting about that 'cos I never used it anyway  Sorry!

(Can I mention that a search would have probably brought-up that solution, or will I raise the wrath of Pete77, etc. if I do so? )


----------



## colinstewart (May 22, 2005)

I'm using the IR wand as the Tivo is not situated in a position that the Front IR blaster would work. What do you mean by the Dongle?

I had the mini guide switched off on the previous box, and immediately switched it off when I received the new one but the problem is still occurring.

After Tivo has sent the channel and the problem has happened, the displays on the 4000 shows one number in the first column. If I use the 400 remote and try entering what the channel should be, it still replaces the first number with the second etc. So if I send 123, 1 appears, then 1 is replaced with 2, then 2 is replaced with 3. The only way to get the box to correct itself is to do a channel up then down and it gets it right.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The 'Dongle' is another name for the Tivo Cable Adapter (which is written on the box) It's a small black box with it's own mains power supply which connects between the Tivo and the IR wands. It translates the standard IR signals from Tivo into another standard, IRDA which was used exclusively on the Pace 1000 and 2000 boxes. The 4000 boxes are compatible with both IR and IRDA and can work well without the dongle, but when I was on cable I used the dongle as I had one handy. If you feel the need, you can buy them from http://www.tivoland.com/buy_accessories.html or from Tivo customer services (for more money).

All the Pace boxes I had benefited from a restart every now and then. I bought a digital mains timer plug which cut the power around 5.55am every day so the box was always 'fresh' for the next day.

You should also look at the speed in the Tivo set top control screen and use the one which changes fastest as long as it's reliable - I used to use the FAST option without any problems but that was a software update ago.


----------



## Darren P (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi all,

I am having the exact same problem as colinstewart. However, mine only ever seems to happen when the box has been on channel 132 (Paramount Comedy 1) - it will then not move from this channel and does the 'showing single digits' that Colin mentions above. The only way I have found to get around it is to look at when channel 132 will be recorded and insert a 5-min recording straight after of channel 0 - this then seems to work and the box can then change channel again.

I have tried all the usual - timer to switch box off every night for 5 mins, moving wand (already using dongle), banners are switched off, changing channel code etc. Nothing.

Any more ideas??

DP


----------



## colinstewart (May 22, 2005)

Hi!

Yes, I have noticed that recently, the problem is only occurring after a recording on channel 132. The channel can't change on the cable box unless you do a channel up, channel down. Just entering the three digit number doesn't work.

I've created a couple of Manual Season Passes to rectify this. Not sure if this is going to help much, it seems to still have the problem unless I actually intervene and change the channel manually but I'm testing to see.

Any idea why this would be an issue with one specific channel?

Cheers

Colin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sounds very odd. I'll try recording something on 132 myself, then something on another channel, just to see if I can replicate the symptom.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry guys, but no such problems here. Turned to and from channel 132 perfectly well.


----------

